
Open Compute Project - federicoponzi
http://www.opencompute.org/
======
2bluesc
Has anyone bought open compute gear for internal office tasks such as local
file servers, PBX, network services, etc?

It certainly does not seem like it's meant for small deployments, but I'm
curious to hear what other have done.

~~~
oneplane
Yes, mostly used units from eBay. Low cost, great performance and reliability.
You'll need to make sure you have proper supporting infrastructure as they
don't come in standard closed self-supporting enclosures. If you are single-
system deployments they don't make much sense, but then again, neither would
other rack-mounted systems.

------
mch82
For a while the OCP-Permissive and OCP-Restrictive licenses seemed like they
could move open hardware forward, but I don't see as much about them recently.
Any idea what's happening with licensing and when OCP licenses make sense for
other projects?

------
RantyDave
Out of interest, does anyone have a ballpark figure for an entire rack of OCP
boxes?

~~~
wmf
Most of the cost would be CPUs, RAM, and storage. I would expect the bare
servers to be a small fraction of the rack cost.

